

Show HN: TweetLength- sometimes 140 characters are not enough - shasa
http://tweetatlength.com/

======
shasa
Tweet@Length allows users to tweet more than 140 characters in their tweets.
The additional text is converted into an image and posted with the tweet.
Therefore, the users do not need to split their message across different
tweets while posting.

Tweet@Length unlike other solutions does not require the users to move to
another site to read the tweet because the image is automatically converted
into twitter compatible image size and is readable from the twitter client
itself.

You can log into the website
[http://tweetatlength.com](http://tweetatlength.com) with your twitter account
and take it for a spin.

------
good-citizen
hmmm something really bothers me about turning text into an image. Now we have
an OCR problem to re-textify the image back into text. What about
[http://gist.github.com](http://gist.github.com) vs. an image?

~~~
shasa
Well, I didnt want the user to move away from the site ( twitter). Otherwise
we can use link to any site that allows to save text and generate generate
links to it.

